# Powermax 1028 loose impeller shaft



## JC419 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a Toro Powermax 1028 LXE that has been having trouble throwing wet snow. On my driveway it's fine and throws the snow 15+ feet but once I get to the end of the driveway its just dumps the heavy stuff from the plows onto the housing and clogs constantly. It looks like the belts are fine but I did notice the shaft the impeller is attached to is loose and moves up and down easily. Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No it shouldn't. It's likely the bearing between the drive belt and the impeller is starting to go out or if the bearing has a keeper that housing is loose. Either way it would be best to split the machine and take a look back there.
Can you post the model number of it ?
I guessed at a model number but this should be like yours.

.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Your impeller bearing is probably bad. Replace it as a kit with a new carrier assembly as well. It’s about 2hrs worth of work


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If the impeller shaft is moving up and down back where the impeller is attached, this indeed will effect the impeller pulley on the opposite side, thus effecting the belt tension, thus slipping under load is very likely.

Hard to tell without actually seeing the unit, but sounds like a possibility?

I would imagine that would be giving you a hell of a racket as well.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

What @oneacer said . . . the bushing/bearing being worn essentially loosens the belt under load, because the shaft will move upward as the belt is engaged.


----------



## JC419 (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I was able to take the machine apart and the bearing is definitely worn.


----------

